# Ballots for Vice Presidency Sent



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

The ballots for the vice presidency have been emailed! Hopefully I didn't miss anyone. If you have not received an email ballot, please let me know:

duchessren at yahoo dot com

The email includes directions and due date. Thank you for your time!
~ren


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't receive one but I have a pretty crazy spam blocker so you could have sent it and it could have been blocked.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If anyone else didn't get the e-mail about voting you can send Renee (duchessren) an e-mail or PM. Simply click on her name and both options are available on her profile page.


----------

